# Kids' party sushi (sweet)



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lookie here:
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Kids--Sushi


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, the all-American combo of sugar and fat in bite-sized quantities so you are sure to consume way too many calories in one sitting:googly:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

For several years we have made "sushi" for our boys...this was an idea on Rachael Ray...basically two slices of whole grain bread, remove crusts, roll super thin, spread with peanut butter and wrap around a banana and slice. These are fun, quite tasty and somewhat healthy.

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipes/banana-sushi/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And probably much better than a "fruit" rollup crapthing with rice treats!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> And probably much better than a "fruit" rollup crapthing with rice treats!


Although I love Rice Krispie Treats.....yum


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, love the banana sushi... Might make some of these just to take for lunch for myself one day.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

Well what's wrong with a little sugar and corn syrup at a party?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Man, I was all excited there for a second. Sushi always "looks" so good...but fruit roll-ups and nori are not on the edible list. Oh well, back to the frozen burritos.


----------

